# Not new to cheese, but first attempt w/ new tool



## un4gvn1 (Nov 2, 2018)

Because I have a hard time buying anything I can build, I present to you my first attempt at a smoke tube. It's roughly 2" around & 12" long.








When I got it home, I filled it with pellets & put the Bernzomatic to it. It gave about 3 1/2 - 4 hours of smoke. 

Having proved it would burn out & having "burned out" any trace oils, etc I decided a test was in order.







This is some "white" cheeses I had left over from some fatties that happened a couple of weeks ago. The top rack is pepper jack, the bottom is mozzarella and monterey jack.

I pulled the chip pan out of my propane smoker, laid the tube across the chip pan bracket & touched it off. Cheese was 20+" above tube. Sorry, no pics of the smoke in progress.

Final result...







Even with that distance, things got a wee bit warm...







What you can't see from this pic, is the piece of cheese on the far right (lower) has protruded through the grate enough to make removal difficult. 

Verdict, cheese took a nice smoke flavor, but the heat toughened the surface a bit. I little time resting should improve the product. I'm already thinking something like a mailbox mod might be in order.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 2, 2018)

Definitely took on some good color. What type of smoker did you use? 

Nice job on the cheese, and the tube.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2018)

The cheese sure looks good!
It realy has some nice color!
Al


----------



## un4gvn1 (Nov 2, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Definitely took on some good color. *What type of smoker did you use? *
> 
> Nice job on the cheese, and the tube.
> 
> ...



I have a much used propane smoker on the back patio, I put the tube in the bottom and the cheese 2/3 to the top.


----------

